# 1970 5 speed stingray



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 5, 2020)

Picked up my first stingray 5 speed


----------



## 70 Fastback (Mar 24, 2020)

Nice. I have a 70 Stingray in yellow that needs some work to get it back on the road.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 24, 2020)

Nice looking! Congrats! Everyone loves a Stingray! My 73!


----------



## 70 Fastback (Mar 28, 2020)

Nice. I have a 70 Stingray, but it needs a little work yet to get it on the road.


----------



## jrcarz (Mar 28, 2020)

Nice !


----------



## Intense One (Apr 14, 2020)

Beautiful.....I have an October 1968 same color 5 speed


----------

